# Erster DDR4 Ram von Samsung gezeigt



## Minotaur (4. Januar 2011)

2.133 GBit/s bei 1,2 Volt, 
so lautet Samsungs Fazit zu seinen ersten DDR4-DRAM-Modulen, dessen Speicherchips in 30-Nanometer-Technik gefertigt werden.
So benötigen DDR3-Module mit entsprechenden Chips mit Strukturgrüßen  zwischen 30 und 39 Nanometer 1,35 oder 1,5 Volt während sie "nur 1,6  GBit/s" erreichen. Eine um 40 Prozent reduzierte Leistungsaufnahme wird dem neuen Speicher ebenfalls zugesichert.
Samsungs DDR4-Chips sollen mit Bandbreiten von 1,6 bis 3,2 GBit/s betrieben werden können, ermöglicht werde dies durch eine neue Schaltungsarchitektur.
Bei mobilen Computern sollte sich die reduzierte Leistungsaufnahme positiv auf die Akkuleistung auswirken.

Quelle: Korea NewsWire


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön zu hören, allerdings glaub ich das du Bandbreite meinst und nicht Taktraten.


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

Schade das der DDR4 Standard dann frühestens Anfang 2012 kommt.


----------



## GTA 3 (4. Januar 2011)

Mir kommts recht! Mein Phenom II soll aufjeden Fall bis 2012 halten, danach kommt ne neue Bude in meine Bude rein.  Hoffentlich sind dann dort schon SSD, PCI E 3, USB 3, DDR 4 und eventuell Vram DDR6 standart!


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2011)

Ich frag mich, was aus den Gerüchten wird, wonach jeder Riegel einzeln angesprochen werden soll sodass man dann mit einem normalen Desktop Board und 4 Riegeln Quadchannel nutzen kann- oder mit drei Riegeln eben Tripplechannel...



> eventuell Vram DDR6


 
Mal langam ^^

Erstmal braucht es dazu noch DDR4, dann DDR5...

GDDR 5 ist letztenendes jedenfalls auch "nur" gepimpter DDR3

GDDR 3 basiert übrigens noch auf DDR2...


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Naja, wegen DDR4 würd ich jetzt nicht aufrüsten, bzw mir groß Sorgen machen. Der Ram ist meistens nicht DER entscheidende Flaschenhals. PCI-E 3.0 wäre da schon ein Grund zum aufrüsten, oder ne SSD


----------



## der_knoben (4. Januar 2011)

PCIe 3.0 qürde ich auch keinen Aufrüstgrund nennen. Den faktisch ist ja nur eine Bandbreitenvergrößerung dazugekommen. Und das PCIe1.1x16 die Leistung von PCIe2.0x8 hat sollte ja bekannt sein. Der Leistungsverlust zwischen PCIe2.0x16 und x8 beträgt max. 2%. Anders wird es wohl den bei PCIe3 auch nicht werden.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Mit PCI-E 3.0 sollten aber auch die Latenzen gedrückt werden, und das ist eher der Entscheidende Faktor, wobei bei nicht Games der PCI-E 2.0 jetzt doch schon sehr begrenzt


----------



## GaAm3r (4. Januar 2011)

Die Grafikkarten nutzen aber garnicht die ganze Leistung. Wenn sie dies tun würden würde der leistungsverlust von 16 auf 8 Lanes bei 50% liegen


----------



## Skysnake (4. Januar 2011)

Bei games nutzen Sie die Leistung nicht. Bei Anwendung sieht die ganze Sache GANZ schnell ganz anders aus. Da ist der PCI-E Anschluss selbst mit 16x der limitierende Faktor.

Und wie gesagt, Latenzen sind ein weiterer Punkt.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (4. Januar 2011)

Ist es so das es schon als standard Spezifiziert ist, oder ein Prototyp, mit angestrebten Spezifikationen? Ich sag schon mal Danke.


----------



## KOF328 (4. Januar 2011)

das ist doch so ein scheiss bei jedem neuen pc muss man neuen ram holen der alte reicht nie. Kaum performanceunterschied aber hauptsache wieder geld machen mit den neuen dingern.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (4. Januar 2011)

Nicht immer Ram, oder Cpu oder früher Agp zu PCiexpress, aber irgendwas fehlt dann doch schnelleres sata, usb3 usw. - ick weeß wat de meenst. Vielleicht sind wir ja nur zu aufrüstsüchtig!?


----------



## jaramund (4. Januar 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Mir kommts recht! Mein Phenom II soll aufjeden Fall bis 2012 halten, danach kommt ne neue Bude in meine Bude rein.  Hoffentlich sind dann dort schon SSD, PCI E 3, USB 3, DDR 4 und eventuell Vram DDR6 standart!



streiche Phenom II setze Core2Quad - dann gilt das auch für mich.

Jedoch las ich irgendwo dass DDR4 erst 2014 fest auf dem Markt ankommen soll (hab leider grad keine Zeit zum Suchen).


----------



## Minotaur (4. Januar 2011)

Wow... erstmal vielen Dank für das rege Interesse.
Ich persönlich finde es sehr interessant, welche Fortschritte in der IT-Welt uns 
tatsächlich voran bringen und welche schon (sinnbildlich gesprochen) nach 
Gelddruckerei riechen.
Als Gamer und Schrauber kann ich es natürlich nachempfinden wie es ist, ständig das 
Gefühl zu bekommen dass es schon wieder etwas besseres gibt oder bald geben wird.
Solange aber meine Spiele und Anwendungen problemlos laufen sehe ich keinen Grund 
Teile meines Rechners mit neuen Komponenten zu ersetzen. 
Viel eher sollte man sich freuen dass wir nicht stehen bleiben und immer wieder neue 
Technologien darauf warten, zum Einsatz zu kommen.
Manche Schritte kann man getrost überspringen. 
Ich habe beispielsweise meinen X2 6000+ erst für einen Phenom II x3 720 in Rente 
geschickt, welcher kurz darauf durch meinen jetztigen X4 955 ersetzt wurde. 
Auch Der Arbeitsspeicher war vom A64 X2 4200+ bis zum X3 720 BE DDR2, 
erst seit ungefähr einem Jahr habe ich DDR3 Ram. 
Ähnlich lief es bei den Grafikkarten. Eine x1950Pro wurde erst durch eine HD 3850 kurz 
nach dem Launch ersetzt, darauf folgten vor etwa 1,5 Jahren eine HD 4870 und nun 
seit ca. 3 Monaten erst eine HD 5850.

Fazit: 
4 Jahre DDR2, Phenom (1) übersprungen, eine Graka Generation übersprungen 
und trotzdem super klargekommen.


----------



## Altair94 (4. Januar 2011)

Interesante Werte, doch da Frage ich mich jetzt auf DDR4 warten oder beim nächsten CPU Upgrade doch noch bei DDR3 zu kaufen. (Benche noch mit DDR2 duch die Gegend  ) Doch dann auch wieder die andere Frage: Hält meine Systemkonfiguration noch bis voraussichtlich 2014?
Diese Antwort werden wohl zukünftige Spiele beantworten.

mfg altair94


----------



## mycel-x (4. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,
Genauso hab ichs auch gehalten.





Minotaur schrieb:


> Fazit:
> 4 Jahre DDR2, Phenom (1) übersprungen, eine Graka Generation übersprungen
> und trotzdem super klargekommen.




 Nur das ich aktuell immernoch 8Gig DDR II @4.4.4.12  im Rechner habe. Ich glaube allerdings der Performanceunterschied zu DDR III @ z.B. 9.9.9.24 ist vernachlässigbar oder gar besser. Trotz dessen hört sich DDR 4 schon ganz anders an.


----------



## Superwip (4. Januar 2011)

> Nur das ich aktuell immernoch 8Gig DDR II @4.4.4.12 habe. Ich glaube der Performanceunterschied zu DDR III @ 9.9.9.24 ist vernachlässigbar oder gar besser. Allerdings hört sich DDR 4 schon ganz anders an.



bei welchem Takt jeweils?

Ersteres maximal auf DDR2-1066; letzteres auf DDR3-2400; damit sind sogar die Timings schneller (die ja immer relativ zu den Taktzyklen angegeben werden)


----------



## doodlez (5. Januar 2011)

sieht bei mir genau so aus, hab n alten E6600 und einer der ersten ddr2 800 Steinchen und dazu ne 8800gts g80 und läuft auch noch super bei den meisten Spielen, kommt ja immer nur drauf an wie man es nutzt, hab auch einiges übersprungen, wahrscheinlich werden die eh wieder sau Teuer sein am Anfang genau so wie die Boards


----------



## XXTREME (5. Januar 2011)

doodlez schrieb:


> sieht bei mir genau so aus, hab n alten E6600 und einer der ersten ddr2 800 Steinchen und dazu ne 8800gts g80 und läuft auch noch super bei den meisten Spielen, kommt ja immer nur drauf an wie man es nutzt, hab auch einiges übersprungen, wahrscheinlich werden die eh wieder sau Teuer sein am Anfang genau so wie die Boards




Sorry aber mit dem PC kannst du so gut wie nichts mehr anständig zocken, daß kannst du hier keinem erzählen.
Allerdings bin ich auch eigentlich der Meinung das man nicht unbedingt jeden "Mist" mitnehmen muss...Betonung liegt auf eigentlich .


----------



## belle (5. Januar 2011)

Erstmal sehen was der DDR4 RAM an Geschwindigkeit bringt, aber wahrscheinlich wird er tatsächlich wieder nur ein klein wenig schneller werden und das Ganze artet in Geldmacherei aus (nach dem Motto "Highend kostet nun mal..."). Ich habe Prozessor und Grafikkarte zwar teils etwas öfter gewechselt (hatte Phenom I 9600 BE und 9550 ), aber DDR2 1066 RAM verwende ich seit 2007. Größtenteils war es aber immer so, dass ich aufgerüstet habe, weil jemand an beispielsweise meiner CPU Interesse zeigte...


----------



## doodlez (5. Januar 2011)

XXTREME schrieb:


> Sorry aber mit dem PC kannst du so gut wie nichts mehr anständig zocken, daß kannst du hier keinem erzählen.
> Allerdings bin ich auch eigentlich der Meinung das man nicht unbedingt jeden "Mist" mitnehmen muss...Betonung liegt auf eigentlich .


 

ich benutze keinen riesigen Monitor und auch nicht unbedingt immer das höchste AA/AF daher läuft eigentlich so ziemlich jedes Spiel ohne Ruckeln, hab nen 17 Zoll TFT daher ist die Auflösung in den Spielen meist 1024*768 oder 1280*1024 und selbst 2 Worlds 2 läuft auf den höchsten Einstellungen mit vollem AA/AF auf min 40 Fps


----------



## mycel-x (5. Januar 2011)

Moinsen,
@Superwip:Ich meinte bei (edit) vergleichbarem Takt. Also bei mir z.Z. DDR II 800 oder aber 1066MHz im  HTPC. Ist mir schon klar das der DDRIII irgendwann wegrennt. Aber viele Leute meinen halt das DDRII automatisch langsamer wäre als DDR III, was ja wie wir festgestellt haben nicht stimmt.


----------



## Superwip (5. Januar 2011)

mycel-x schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> @Superwip:Ich meinte bei gleichem Takt. Also bei mir z.Z. DDR II 800.


 
DDR3 hat aber nicht den Gleichen Takt, das ist ja auch sein Vorteil (neben dem geringeren Stromverbrauch)

Und wo hast du schon mal DDR3 800 gesehen?



> ich benutze keinen riesigen Monitor und auch nicht unbedingt immer das höchste AA/AF daher läuft eigentlich so ziemlich jedes Spiel ohne Ruckeln, hab nen 17 Zoll TFT daher ist die Auflösung in den Spielen meist 1024*768 oder 1280*1024 und selbst 2 Worlds 2 läuft auf den höchsten Einstellungen mit vollem AA/AF auf min 40 Fps


 
Alleine die CPU sollte häuftig den begrenzenden Faktor darstellen; würde mich wundern, wenn du etwa GTA IV oder Anno 1404 in jeder Situation flüssig zocken kannst, selbst @ min


----------



## mycel-x (5. Januar 2011)

LoL...ne ist mir schon klar. Habs ein wenig missverständlich geschrieben.
hier hats mal jemand richtig gemacht (vom 31.05.2007 aber egal von wann denke ich):

Unterschied:*Steckbrief zum DDR3-Speicher*
Folgende Verbesserungen weist ein DDR3-Riegel im Vergleich zu DDR2 auf:


Acht (statt vier) gleichzeitig ansprechbare Speicherbänke für effektivere Datenverarbeitung.
Integrierte Temperatursensoren, vor allem für dynamisches Overclocking interessant.
Die Anordnung der Chip-Pins wurde für höhere Taktraten optimiert.
Eine Master-Reset-Funktion stabilisiert das RAM-Verhalten beim Einschalten des PCs.
Die RAM-Abschlußwiderstände wandern vom Mainboard auf den  Speicherriegel, kalibrieren sich selbst und beugen so  Kompatibilitätsproblemen vor.
Die Versorgungsspannung beträgt 1,5 Volt statt 1,8V bei DDR2.
Der "Speicher-Cache" wurde von 4- auf 8-fach-Prefetch-Einheiten  erhöht. Dadurch können die Chips intern mit halben Takt arbeiten. Das  senkt die Verlustleistung, erhöht aber auch die Wartezeiten zwischen der  Anforderung und der Auslieferung eines Speicherinhaltes (CAS-Latency).

"Nach außen weist DDR3 eine höhere Taktrate auf.  Im Vergleich zu DDR2 800 mit 400 MHz arbeitet DDR3 1066 mit 533 MHz. Die  theoretische Speicherbandbreite erhöht sich so von 12,8 auf 17,0 GB/s.  Diese Taktraten waren auch schon mit DDR2-Modulen möglich, allerdings  waren dafür teurere, übertaktbare Edelmodule nötig. Der Vorteil von  DDR2-1066-Modulen ist derzeit eine CAS-Latency von 5 Taktzyklen. DDR3  1.066 steigt – wegen der Anpassung der Prefetch-Einheiten – mit einer  CAS-Latency von 7 ein, künftige DDR3-Riegel mit 1.333 MHz müssen sich  gar mit CAS-Latency 9 rumschlagen. Diese Wartezyklen machen derzeit alle  Performance-Vorteile von DDR3 zunichte."

@ Topic: Vielleicht kann ja mal wer hier den Unterschied von DDR3 zu DDR4 ähnlich darstellen.


----------

